# Tech question on Jet 1024P lathe look-alike



## tjb (Apr 11, 2018)

Some of you may recall giving me some helpful advice on a very nice Taiwanese 1976 Kin-Shin KS3.5FK lathe.  This is very nearly an exact duplicate of the Jet 1024P.  This has turned into a very nice machine that I am considering selling, but I'd like to clear up a technical issue first.  I essentially dismantled everything but the headstock for cleaning and troubleshooting.  The machine had next to nothing wrong with it, and it runs great, but the apron leaks oil (probably more of a 'seep' than a 'leak').  I took the apron apart again and couldn't find any obvious problems.  So I thoroughly cleaned it and sealed the handwheel shaft with automotive silicone.  Still steeping.  I'm not sure if it's a problem or perhaps I'm overfilling the apron.  I seem to recall reading somewhere (perhaps here?) that these machines had a tendency to leak, so maybe it's just the nature of the beast and not an issue here at all.

Any words of wisdom from those with experience on this machine?

Regards and thanks,
Terry


----------



## macardoso (Apr 11, 2018)

If it is similar to a Jet 1024, the apron only holds a small amount of oil at the bottom which will be picked up by the bottom gears and contact transferred to the rest of the gear train. There is no shaft sealing on the handwheels or other shafts so oil will leak from these points if overfilled.


----------



## tjb (Apr 11, 2018)

macardoso said:


> If it is similar to a Jet 1024, the apron only holds a small amount of oil at the bottom which will be picked up by the bottom gears and contact transferred to the rest of the gear train. There is no shaft sealing on the handwheels or other shafts so oil will leak from these points if overfilled.


Thanks for the response.  I suspect that is exactly what happened because I filled to about the shaft level.
Regards,
Terry


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 12, 2018)

Give it a kick in the Kin-Shin then it'll stop leaking LOL
Mark
sorry I just couldn't resist


----------



## tjb (Apr 12, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> Give it a kick in the Kin-Shin then it'll stop leaking LOL
> Mark
> sorry I just couldn't resist


Groan!


----------

